# Lampe mit sehr geringer Wärmeentwicklung



## mitchih (5 April 2012)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Leuchtmittel mit sehr geringer Wärmeentwicklung.

Die Lampe soll in einen Tisch aus Wellpappe eingebaut werden, und somit den Tisch indirekt beleuchten. Das ganze wird im Rahmen einer Desingstudie bei einer Weiterbildung gebaut. 

Nun suche ich natürlich nach einem Leuchtmittel welches ich dort einsetzen kann, ohne das der Tisch sich irgendwann in Asche auflöst. Das wäre ungünstig.

Ich hatte evtl. an Möbeleinbaustrahler gedacht oder ähnliches, allerdings benötige ich auch einiges an Lichtleistung, das das ganze durch die Pappe scheint.

Hat jemand zufällig eine Idee?? Ich denke aufgrund der Pappe ist mit der Brennbarkeit nicht zu spassen.

Gruß
Mitchih


----------



## centipede (5 April 2012)

Hier fällt mir eigentlich nur LED ein


----------



## Approx (5 April 2012)

Im Baumarkt um die Ecke gehen und ganz laut "Yappadajayippeyippejeh" rufen! 
Spaß beiseite, prinzipiell haben LED-Leuchtmittel eher die geringste Wärmeabstrahlung. Wobei einige sog. "Power-LED" wiederum auch warm werden.
Halogenzeugs scheidet jedenfalls aus. Wichtig wäre zu wissen, mit welcher Spannung Du die Lampe betreiben willst/musst.
Edit: Es gibt auch kleinere Lampen mit Leuchtstoffröhren (für den Campingbereich), die dürften auch keine Pappe abfackeln. LINK

Gruß Approx


----------



## mitchih (5 April 2012)

Hallo,

Danke für die Antwort,

also am liebsten würde ich die Lampe mit 12V betreiben, und den Trafo als Steckernetzteil ausführen, dann hab ich mit dem Thema Berührungsschutz schon mal keine Probleme.

Naja ich werd mich mal umschauen was es so tolles gibt. 
Aber ob ich da im Baumarkt fündig werden weiß ich noch nicht.
Wenn jemand noch eine Idee hat immer her damit.


----------



## Deltal (6 April 2012)

Kaltkathodenlampen wären die kleinsten Leuchtstofflampen. Wird aber schwer da etwas in Warmweiss zu bekommen.

Sonst: alles was LED und nicht High-Power ist. z.B. LED-Strips


----------



## mariob (6 April 2012)

Naja,
wenn man das bei den High Power nicht mit dem Strom übertreibt bleiben die auch recht kühl. Der Lichtstrom geht zwar auch etwas in die Knie aber nicht so heftig sichtbar.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## Matze001 (6 April 2012)

Vielleicht sowas?

http://shop.tohisparts.de/product_info.php?products_id=203&osCsid=206aeaa4c94e39c93812247b737d66f9

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Jan (7 April 2012)

Vieleicht wirst du hier fündig.

www.led1.de

Ich habe bisher bezüglich Preis und Lieferzeit gute Erfahrung gemacht.

Vieleicht bekommst du auch eine Beratung.


----------

